# Bucking stories



## shellybean (Dec 28, 2012)

Lets hear all of your fun bucking stories...ones that ended well and/or badly.

Apollo had almost 3 weeks off because he was slightly lame, so he had lots time off to be a horse and relax. Today he was looking 100% better so I decided to ride a bit with my friends. We were riding in the back pasture and we were cantering and he decided to try to turn back to the other horses, plant his front feet, tucked his head and bucked repeatedly. I didn't really realize what he was doing for a second as he took me by surprise but I some how managed to sit through his many bucks, pulled his head up and keep cantering on...He was upset with me for making him leave the group of friends that we were riding with and was seeing what he could get away with...silly horse. He was feeling a bit frisky but I have to admit it was pretty fun and I was pretty proud of myself for staying on. 

Your turn!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I was riding a very green filly. don't know what the owner was thinkoing, letting me take her out on the trails. I guess I talked a good line, but anyway, we come to a narrow slightly uphill trail and my buddy starts a canter, with me not so far behind, but the lil' girl got too excited and bucked me off . I held onto the reins when I landed in some soft dirt, so I got a short Nantucket sleighride. 

unbeknownst to me, I had scooped up a fair amount of dirt , down my waistband, and later that day , when I went to the dentist for an appt. I took down my pants to use the toilet, and a neat little pile of dirt fell on the floor. I had to ask for a broom to sweep it up and explain how I had soiled the floor in there. kind of embarrassing.


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

I have posted a couple of these on here before, they were probably the two funniest ones, so sorry for those who have read them before.
I trained this horse for my uncle once, she had a pig attitude, was short stocky and round as a barrel. I had given her her first few rides in the yard and though she hadn’t given me any hint of bucking in the yard I had a gut feeling she would let me have it once we rode out. I saddled her up, rode her about in the yard and she went alright so I thought, “it’s now or never” and we went out of the yard. The yard was on top of a bit of a hill and as we rode out it was fine until she got to the downwards slope of the hill and she let rip. She was kicking so high the cantle was slamming into the small of my back and she was near nocking the wind out of me every time she landed she bucked so hard, and the hill didn’t help. But I had her, and I knew it. I was ready for her and like clockwork first buck I knew I had her. We must have gone for four or five bucks and then she hit the ground again, my eyes were shutting each time she landed she was coming down so hard, but then there was nothing. Everything just stopped. I opened my eyes and looked up and saw her galloping off across the paddock. But nothing made sense. I was still in the saddle!, feet in the stirrups, I had the mecate in hand and the hackamore was out where it should have been, but there was no horse in any of it. She had come down so hard, and probably with her head down between her front feet and her back legs kicking up, and going down a hill, that she just slid straight out of everything. 

On another occasion I was working, riding one of my own horses, he was a good going horse by this stage, young, but not green, and me and two other guys were taking a herd of weaners out of the yards and walking to a paddock only about half a mile away. The weaners went fine, the lead guy opened the gat up and lead them onto the water and blocked them up (the trough was just through the gate), I was on the side of them and the third guy bringing up the tail. We had a fence on the other side of them. As they were walking through the gate one weaner thought it would make a break for it but I turned him back easily, but as I was cantering back to the rest of them the horse started bucking. Again, I had him, no problems, he wasn’t really giving it to me, and I was kind of yahooing and carrying on like a fool, a bit cocky. The other guys had the weaners through the gate by this time and were waiting at the gate for me. So I rode out the bucking and thought, just to show off, I would canter the horse up to the gate and set him into a slide op to the gate. Well, all of that went fine till the horse slid to a stop at the gate. As soon as he had stopped he propped and gave a kick up and sent me sailing straight over his head, over the gate and I landed on my back on the other side of the gate me looking up at the horse, him with his head over the gate looking at me. The other guys there near fell over laughing. 

When I was about fourteen I was living with my uncle on the cattle station he had back then, big place in north Queensland, and we were out mustering one day. I was riding this old quarter horse and he must have had a sore back or something that no one had noticed but we were all riding along and I turned around to talk to someone and rested my hand on the horses back just behind the saddle skirts, leaning back talking to whoever was behind me. The horse kind of tucked up a bit like he was going to buck but I didn’t really notice it, but my uncle did. He though it would be funny to see what would happen so told me to lean back like that again. So I did, and the horse gave one huge buck and suck back and sent me flying. I still get teased about that 24 years later.

Another time I was at a rodeo/camp draft in southern Queensland sitting up on the rails of the arena watching the camp drafting. I had a skin full of beer and whiskey and when I saw one of the guys I worked with on a cattle station not far away walk by on his horse I thought it would be a fun idea to leap on the horse behind him. So, like the drunken moron I was being, I did. The horse bucked its way through the crowd, people diving everywhere to get out of the way. Needless to say no one was impressed, (thankfully no one was hurt) I think I just ended up jumping off to go find some more beer.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I was being nice (or so I thought) to a fellow boarder at my old barn and got up on her new rescue mare. The boarder told me that the mare had "tons of rides on her, she just needed a refresher" and that she "didn't like the reins to touch her neck." Unbeknownst to me, this mare was sold to the lady as "possibly broke, but we aren't 100% sure she is, and if she is, she needs A LOT of work" and that no one except the BO, the trainer, and the boarder were supposed to even touch the mare.

We got her tacked up and in the round pen, where my friend counter balanced my stirrup and I swung up. My butt wasn't even in the saddle all the way and she threw a little buck. Threw me forward almost onto her neck, but I just pushed myself up and tried for me right stirrup again (crappy synthetic saddle). Apparently it ****ed her off that I didn't come off because the next thing I knew, she whipped her head to the side, pinned her ears, and full-on rodeo bucked me. I came off over her right shoulder, my left foot tangled in the stirrup, and when I hit the ground, I blacked out for a second. My friend, who was still in the round pen with me, said that the mare bucked so hard and so high that she overbalanced and landed on her side, then rolled over the saddle and came after me with her ears pinned and murder in her eyes. My friend jumping between us and screaming my name was the only thing that kept me from being trampled to death.

I ended up with a fractured left ankle and was in a splint for a week and a walking cast for two weeks (stupid orthopedist). I still have issues with that ankle. Turns out the mare wasn't broke and almost broke the trainer's nose a couple of weeks later when she was working her and asked her to trot. They made it three circuits around the round pen perfectly fine, then the mare exploded with no warning and started bucking. She had thrown her head down and pulled the trainer forward, then threw her head up and back and caught the trainer right in the face with her poll. I watched the whole thing and, to be honest, it gave me slight vindication that I wasn't the only one that mare tried to kill.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CCBella (Jul 6, 2010)

My usually lazy, though passive resistive at times, Welsh cob had had a good six weeks off work. She's the type you can leave for months and just jump on for a ride. This day I come out, catch her and saddle up without any issues. Five minutes into the ride she suddenly starts kicking, quickly followed by bucking. This took me by surprise as it's very unusual for her but she was determined not to stop. After one rein stopping her I found out why. In the process of us spinning I happened to glance at her flank. There looking a little alarmed is a largish huntmans (for those who don't know a huntsman is a hairy spider usually the size of your palm). Once I evicted the surplus rider my girl returned to her usual non-bucking self and I learnt to check not only the saddle blanket but also the saddle skirts in the future.


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I was being nice (or so I thought) to a fellow boarder at my old barn and got up on her new rescue mare. The boarder told me that the mare had "tons of rides on her, she just needed a refresher" and that she "didn't like the reins to touch her neck." Unbeknownst to me, this mare was sold to the lady as "possibly broke, but we aren't 100% sure she is, and if she is, she needs A LOT of work" and that no one except the BO, the trainer, and the boarder were supposed to even touch the mare.
> 
> We got her tacked up and in the round pen, where my friend counter balanced my stirrup and I swung up. My butt wasn't even in the saddle all the way and she threw a little buck. Threw me forward almost onto her neck, but I just pushed myself up and tried for me right stirrup again (crappy synthetic saddle). Apparently it ****ed her off that I didn't come off because the next thing I knew, she whipped her head to the side, pinned her ears, and full-on rodeo bucked me. I came off over her right shoulder, my left foot tangled in the stirrup, and when I hit the ground, I blacked out for a second. My friend, who was still in the round pen with me, said that the mare bucked so hard and so high that she overbalanced and landed on her side, then rolled over the saddle and came after me with her ears pinned and murder in her eyes. My friend jumping between us and screaming my name was the only thing that kept me from being trampled to death.
> 
> ...


Nasty piece of work.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

AnrewPL said:


> Nasty piece of work.


The mare or the boarder? Cuz quite honestly, they were both pretty rank. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

AndrewPL.....that first story had me laughing so hard! Reminded me of times when listening to old cowboys sitting around a campfire trying to out due one another with a good story

Thank you for that!

LOL


----------



## DanisMom (Jan 26, 2014)

I don't have many bucking stories because I can't ride a buck to save my life but I do have a funny one with Dani. Three years ago we had a year without a winter and the first ride of the spring was pretty early. The woods behind my house is in low land and the trails were covered with about 4-6 inches of water in places and under that was soft mud. Dani LOVES water. Most horses will paw the water when they are about to lay down, but not Dani. One second we were walking down the trail and the next Dani was laying in the water. I over reacted, kicked her, and yelled at her. She came up bucking. She doesn't buck well so I was able to sit the first two or three bucks but came off the next one. Unbelievably, I landed on my feet, but then plopped down on my butt in all that mud and water. I had to look for a place with a bit of grass to scrape off the mud before I could remount. It was pretty funny and I learned to just relax a moment and gently urge Dani to get up after laying in a puddle. Or better yet, keep her moving so she doesn't get the idea to lay down in the first place.


----------



## Indiana2 (Mar 30, 2014)

Fruit trucks are the bane of my riding experiences; I don't often ride on the roadside but often it's necessary just to get to a trail, and if you've ever lived in orchard country you know the kind of trucks I mean. They have flat beds or rail sides, loaded with those huge wooden fruit bins. They look innocent enough, but I have been suddenly bucked off so many times because a tiny bit of plastic on one of the bins flapped just as the truck passed us. So one time I was riding with a friend, saw the suspect fruit truck approaching and dismounted. My friend said, what are you doing that for? I said, "those fruit trucks spook my horse every t-" and wham! Her horse bucked her off! It was pretty funny later.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My mare would break into a glorious bucking spree after I'd taken her in water to her belly. No deeper as she was saddled. As we rode away she just couldn't help herself and always warned me with a squeal. She wasn't trying to toss me so I let her enjoy it.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

oh goodness, where to start. First off, I cant ride a buck. Spook, spin, bolt, no problem, but I'm no bronc rider.

First one I was about 17, and figured I could ride a thoroughbred mare. She was very forward and a bit mean, but I'd seen her ridden and figured I could handle her. Until she pulled a new one out of her bag of tricks. We got half way across the yard and she wanted to take off. I pulled back on the reins(big mistake, a circle would have solved the problem) and she did her best imitation of a saddle bronc. I lasted about 4 bucks before I flew off, nearly hit the fence and badly shattered my wrist. The mare bucked her way across the yard and slammed head first into a plank fence, flipping herself completely over. We both sat up and looked at each other.

The next time was a year or so later, starting my quarter horse filly. She was a total sweet heart and very easy to train. We were trotting circles in the outdoor arena, probably her fifth ride, when a dog jumped out from behind a shed. She launched into a pretty good bucking fit. I tried to stay on and ended up getting thrown forward, hitting the inside of my left leg on the horn, then pulling myself back in the saddle before repeating to my right leg, ending by flipping mid air and skidding down the arena butt first, filling my pants with dirt. I had a soft ball sized bruise on the inside of each leg, and couldn't walk straight for a week.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Oh man....don't even get me started on mine. I will say until my current horse, I actually could ride out bucks! But Dexter...his bucks are like huge in the air crow hops and I just can't stay on  I stay on for a few, but once he starts hes on a mission and doesn't stop till your off his back.

The majority of our bucks have come from while mounting. I bought him knowing that he would/could buck sometimes. Had a trainer and she was working with him...he never once tried to buck with her...After she worked with him a few months, things were going good...Well we were going to have a lesson. So we got in the ring, lunged a few minutes, then decide to get on. I got him up to the mounting block, my trainer stood to the side of his face, just casually talking to me/lightly holding him. I was half way on, but not all the way in the saddle and he just jumps straight up in the air! Then flung his had back up, hitting my helmet pretty hard, then went back into a giant crow hop and I went flying. We were both like wth? So trainer worked with him and got on and of course he didn't try it with her! I got back on and then we had a nice lesson lol.

Luckily I'm not the only one hes bucked off, so that makes me feel a little better. I had a leaser, she had rode him plenty of times no issue. Well one day she decided she wanted to try her saddle on him (I was at work). He didn't agree with her saddle. The second she got in the saddle he became a bronc, tried to run her into the fence...she hasn't been back to ride him since. She still tries to say its because his back hurt, she wont take the blame. She used a saddle that was too tight AND used my shimmed thinline pad...

Next he bucked off a trainer I hired  She came out and test rode him while I was there and he did beautifully! I hired her because I wanted him to relax more about mounting, especially with new people...he gets super nervous about new people trying to get on him. Well second time she came out, I wasnt there...he sent her flying. I think because I wasn't there, he didn't know her well yet, and he just freaked when she got on him. She said his ears werent pinned, he wasn't mad, he just looked completely terrified 

I did come off a couple weeks ago too, not while mounting! Ha. We were trail riding, pretty much all we do is trail ride now, usually alone  Well we were walking threw the woods and heard a loud crash! I think a tree fell. He did his usual spook of jumping slightly with a tiny spin, nothing major...he seemed fine. Then all of a sudden he took off bucking! I was completely caught off guard and came off into a pile of leaves and he kept running! Really strange for him. I caught him, and when I did I realized his foot went though his easyboot. Like one of the screws came out and his foot went between the rubber boot and the gator. I guess when he spooked it happened, then he was all of a sudden like OMG SOMETHING IS EATING MY FOOTTTTTTT! He broke two boots from that spook lol! Hes been fine since though. I didn't get back on  No where safe to mount up and I couldn't get the boot off so I figured was just safer to walk him home and cut the boot off when I got home.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Our welsh loved to get his nose low and buck when asked to lope. My son quickly learned to ride it out by keeping his body upright and relaxing his lower back. His hips rocked with the movement. One day he even managed to lick his ice cream cone while we were loping down the road. I was bareback and nearly fell off laughing watching those two. For my younger son we had to use a check rein so pony couldn't duck his head so low.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

I have tonnes of bucking stories, my horse is a known bucker. I'll start with my first fall. I was riding on the beach in the UK in Feburary a few years back, some friends thought it would be fun to do a beach ride on some rental ponies. I got one called Cracker (i should have know by his name that he'd be a pistol); anyway we hacked out from the barn, rode about 2 miles down some roads and got to the beach. Our guide said "let's have a short canter" so off we went; everything was going fine until cracker decided he'd have some fun and rodeo bucked me down the beach. I stayed on great, even managing to tell my friend everything was fine and i was okay until he twisted mid buck and i came flying off over his shoulder. He bucked off up the beach having a fine old time and i lay on the wet cold sand on my back for a while. Luckily i only ended up with a mild concussion and the wind knocked out of me but we had a hell of a time catching cracker, anytime someone got close he'd up and buck away like a fool. I couldn't get back on him so switched with the guide who surprisingly got off him and walked him back to the barn not long after the switch. 

I think my best buck on my horse, the one i'm most proud of is the big one i stayed on! We were out maybe 2 years ago riding the trails near the barn with some friends, everything was going great, lovely weather and all that until we came to the creek. The side to get out was pretty muddy and Phoenix slipped and then lost his **** mind. He bucked me up the side of the creek and onto the flat.. i stayed on but he wasn't near finished. We had to go up a pretty steep hill that has a winding trail going up, it's normally not a big deal, it wasn't too muddy but like i said this horse was off his nut by this point. At 5 different locations up this hill he had bucking fits; the last one and worst went on for maybe 7-8 huge rodeo bucks and ended with a massive near vertical rear on a hill which would have dropped us down through some trees and into a rocky creek if he'd fallen. I heard my friend say "oh my god he's going over backwards" but luckily i'd managed to kick my feet free and shove myself forwards on his neck to balance him. He landed and gave another half hearted crow hop and was done. A stirrup hit me in the knee and i was a bit shaky after he was finished but otherwise unhurt. He was fine the rest of the way back to the barn and i needed a stiff drink when i got home. I think, or at least i think that his saddle had slipped when he tried to haul his fat bum out of the creek which set off his bucking. After that he got a new saddle and a breast collar so no slippage could happen again.

Luckily i've had more than enough experience of my idiot horse to be able to go with his bucks, i deal with this on a regular basis


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

When I was in 5th grade all the elementary schools in the district went to a camp for a weekend in order to get to know each other for the middle school years coming up. At this camp there was a trail riding opportunity and it was set up so that everyone went on a trail ride. You picked between beginner and experienced levels. Well, I had horses my whole life so compared to my fellow children, I was experienced. But the experienced ride was an hour long and the inexperienced one was only 30 minutes  and having horses to ride at home but not having a pool, I opted for the short ride in order to allow for maximum pool time. I was also a rather short child. Take your normal 5th grader (about 5.5 ft tall) and subtract about...a foot and a half. And you have me  They put me on the shortest pony they had. Her name was Ophelia. Anyway. We start out down the trail and I guess Miss Ophelia didn't like horses on her butt because she takes off with little ol' me off the trail and through the woods just bucking up a storm - totally traumatized the poor girl on the horse behind us. I stayed on, of course, and got her under control and brought her back to the group but all the trail people were freaking out 'cause their "beginner safe" horse just took off with a tiny little child. They're lucky I wasn't actually a beginner LOL :lol:

When I was 12 my mom brought home a new horse named Zeus. He was a 16.2 hh TBx and he was a nasty piece of work (we learned). Well naive little me was like, "I want to sit on him!" So my mom kneed me up on him bareback and I was there for about 1 second and Zeus promptly pitched me onto my face in the ditch. 

Another time I was riding Sonny, my current horse, with my friend in an arena at the local fairgrounds. A 4H horse meeting was happening in the arena on the other side of the fence and I was just warming Sonny up and asked him to do a nice lope. So we're loping along having this grand old time and Mr. Son just goes and gets it in his head that, "OH MY GOODNESS IT'S SPRING TIME! I'M SO EXCITED! WOOOOOO!" And just decides, for no reason other than pure happiness, that bucking is a good idea so, right in front of these 4H kids (ranging in age from 8-11) my horse just launches himself into the air in this massive buck (I have pictures but can't find them at the moment lol) and he totally ruined the 4H meeting 'cause they were all distracted by us just bucking around the arena. He got it out of his system after about 7 of those massive bucks and then he was good lol. My friend's mom was with us and once I had him calmed down again she was like, "Well that looked like it was fun..." <- She's a very experienced horsewoman and she couldn't stop herself from laughing at me because I apparently don't look all cool, calm, and collected when I'm surprised by suddenly riding a bucking bronco.

Just the other day our new horse, Nick, took off with me twice bucking. Also for no reason other than OH MY GOODNESS IT'S SPRING TIME! I'M SO EXCITED! WOOOOOO! - scared the bejebus out of my friend who was with me :lol:

Yeah...those are the stories I have so far. I'm sure there are more though. 

I don't know...I might just attract the naughties out of horses :-|


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

My quarter horse TBird bucked me the ENTIRE first year I worked with him. Nothing physically wrong with him (had him checked), saddle was fine, no one could find anything wrong. He just thought he knew how to do everything and just wanted me to sit there for the ride. 

Umm wrong-o I was not going to sit there and let him fly around like a crazy horse with no brakes, being extremely heavy on his front end, pulling, turning on his front end so that his butt flew out sideways from lack of stoppage and he got PO'd at me because of it and he let me know with royal bronc style bucks ALL. THE. TIME. Complete with leaping, pig rooting, and rocking horse style rears. 

One time he bucked me so hard and I was not prepared for it and I ended up landing on the horn of the saddle HARD. I thought for sure I had broken a bone in my pelvic area. Surprisingly but not I just had severe bruising and it hurt to sit for a while =P 

My friend's mom told me just recently that every time she watched me on him she got so scared for me and thought it was a bad idea but now she says it was perfect. We grew together and now he is one of the safest horses I have ever ridden. I've put my little brother on him and Birdie was an angel. He's currently helping me teach my extremely timid sister how to ride and hasn't taken a wrong step since he decided working WITH me was much easier than fighting me. I can honestly say he did a complete 360. 


This is Dice. He NEVER bucked once not even while I was training him to saddle. He LOVES to be ridden/worked, if you carry a saddle anywhere near the fence line and he sees you he flies over and starts nickering asking to come out, not kidding it's weird. I've never seen a horse love to work so much. 

The bucking clips were from his first show of the season with literally only 2 rides over the winter. I think he was just so happy to be out and he just had to let loose because they were in no way "Get off of my back!" bucks. Although with the first one you can see I was NOT prepared haha, because he's never bucked. 

No evidence of pain anywhere I checked his back and everything right after the first AND second set of bucks. After those he did the rest of the events in pure perfect Dice fashion. Oh and the first event (hurry scurry) that was his FIRST time ever going over jumps. May have to try my barrel boy out English, nothing like a good all-arounder!

The second set of clips is from his second show of the season (different arena) we had more prep time before this one haha. He's such a good boy. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XpFKGxY_s78&feature=youtu.be


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't have a lot of bucking stories, way more rearing stories, but I do have a couple. 

When I was a kid we had three TWH, a gelding and two mares. They were all related, two full sibs and one half sib. Anyways. 

The one mare and I just did not get along at all in the saddle. Not sure what the deal was, but she would just randomly start broncing. Once we were out on the trail, life was good and out of no where she just went nuts. Head between the knees and bucking hard. No idea how I stayed on, except I had a far better seat in those days. Another time she took off run across the pasture, bucking like a loon the entire way. I just held on and (this is embarrassing) yelled for my dad, "Daddddddyyyyyy!!!!" Bahahaha Not sure what I thought he was going to do to save me.

The gelding bucked with me once, we were racing my sis and came across the finish line (winning, that horse was fast) and he let out this big celebratory buck. I flew off over his head (my sis says 30 feet and 15 feet up, who knows, we were kids) and came down cracking my head on the ground. I was just lucky there were no rocks, because I wasn't wearing a helmet. I came to, kicked my sister off her horse and went to catch the gelding. 

Otherwise, Soda has bucked once with me. It was a big, high one, not twisty, but high with his head shoved way down. Apparently my instincts were still good (this was my first summer re-riding after 5-6 years off) and thank god for barrel saddles, because I nailed him on the *** with my hand as hard as I could, popped him in the mouth, and kicked him in the gut. His head came up, his butt went down, and the look on his face was priceless. Hasn't bucked since, although he'll do a little crow hop now and again when he's feeling fresh.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

One gelding I had and started was a horrendous bucker. We thought for a while he would be a good saddle bronc horse, but he eventually matured into a fabulous jumper. 
I was foolish and decided one day after a good ride to take the saddle off and play around bareback. All was well until I did around the world and he decided that while I was backwards and bareback would be the best time to throw a royal tantrum. One buck I stayed on, two I started to slip, and on three I realized it was futile and bailed before the 4th. Little stinker


----------



## Bagheera (Apr 23, 2013)

These stories are too funny! 

I only have two funny stories to share. The first one was when I was helping bring one of my trainer's horses back after some substantial time off due to an injury. We saddled him up and she had him haltered and on a lunge line. I leaned on him and let him get used to my weight. Once he was fine with that, I laid across the saddle on my stomach while she walked him. He was quiet for a bit, then started bucking like a rodeo horse. I was bouncing on the saddle like a fish flops around when you take it out of water. Lol I slid off of him on the downside of a buck and he immediately stopped. My trainer got him settled down after a few minutes. I laid on my stomach across the saddle again and she walked him. He was being a gentleman at that point so I swung my leg over his rump, sat up in the saddle, and picked up my stirrups. She continued walking him and every thing was good until a car drove by. That jerk dropped his head between his legs and tried to launch me. I have no idea how I stayed on but I distinctly remember trying to figure out what to do with my arms as I had no reins in my hands. Afterwards, my trainer said I was doing the airplane and with the way the horse was bucking, looked like all I had to do was flap my arms to take off flying. Lol

The second incident was when I was riding a friend's horse. He was being really good until all of a sudden he was petrified of the back wall. I tried to get him past it and he started bucking. So I kept after him and really tried to get him past the wall. Well he let out a big buck and a twist. I bit the dust and was livid. As I was lying on the ground, a huge raccoon climbed out of the insulation on the wall and was followed by two babies. They stared at me for a bit as I was laughing hysterically, before they scampered off. The poor horse was trembling in the farthest corner of the arena. Lol


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

So many! 
One was I had my niece, about 8 at the time, on a lead rein. I was riding a good hunter and we had done this many times. We were going up a steep track and my mare suddenly forgot herself and put in an enormous buck as we cantered. My niece went up in the air, I grabbed for her and she me, somehow she ended up sitting behind me.
We never broke the canter until we got to the top of the hill.

One mare who had been very badly neglected as a weaner, was proving a problem to ride. She could buck for England! I did ride her but she was never going to be suitable for a child rider as she was only 14.2
As everything was correct for conformation and temperament she was bred from, producing three foals all champions. Unfortunately the mare died. It was only after her body was taken to the Hunt Kennels and she was winched up, it was discovered she had, at one point, actually suffered a broken back.


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

Bagheera said:


> These stories are too funny!
> 
> I only have two funny stories to share. The first one was when I was helping bring one of my trainer's horses back after some substantial time off due to an injury. We saddled him up and she had him haltered and on a lunge line. I leaned on him and let him get used to my weight. Once he was fine with that, I laid across the saddle on my stomach while she walked him. He was quiet for a bit, then started bucking like a rodeo horse. I was bouncing on the saddle like a fish flops around when you take it out of water. Lol I slid off of him on the downside of a buck and he immediately stopped. My trainer got him settled down after a few minutes. I laid on my stomach across the saddle again and she walked him. He was being a gentleman at that point so I swung my leg over his rump, sat up in the saddle, and picked up my stirrups. She continued walking him and every thing was good until a car drove by. That jerk dropped his head between his legs and tried to launch me. I have no idea how I stayed on but I distinctly remember trying to figure out what to do with my arms as I had no reins in my hands. Afterwards, my trainer said I was doing the airplane and with the way the horse was bucking, looked like all I had to do was flap my arms to take off flying. Lol
> 
> The second incident was when I was riding a friend's horse. He was being really good until all of a sudden he was petrified of the back wall. I tried to get him past it and he started bucking. So I kept after him and really tried to get him past the wall. Well he let out a big buck and a twist. I bit the dust and was livid. As I was lying on the ground, a huge raccoon climbed out of the insulation on the wall and was followed by two babies. They stared at me for a bit as I was laughing hysterically, before they scampered off. The poor horse was trembling in the farthest corner of the arena. Lol


isn't it funny with things like that that at some point something like trying to figure out what to do with your arms is possible. Whenever I prepare to ride something that's likely to buck I get all nervy but try to subdue it and just get on with it, I kind of think about how fast it all happens, but then when it happens you can kind of sit and reflect about something. Weird I think. Like the last bucker I rode. One of the last batch of horses I started for my uncle, a few years ago now before I got too bogged down with the PhD work. An absolutely beautiful quarter horse filly, and really smart. I was riding her in the charro saddle I built and was an immediate convert to hand holds in the cantle and ox bow stirrups after it. I swung on and she started to spin buck, but she did so so well balanced that it was surprisingly easy to stick to once I got a hand in a hand hold in the cantle of the saddle (had I not managed that I think she would have done me). But I remember sitting up there looking at the mecate bowed out in front of her as I held it in one had loose and the momentum of her spinning sent the slack out in front of her head, I thought about it afterwards and thought it was quite odd how everything seems to slow down and consciousness seems to take in some little thing like that.

And doing the airplane with your arms= hilarious.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

One of the best ever horses I had was a heavyweight hunter. This was a big horse that could carry a lot of weight but, he moved as light as a fairy and jumped like a stag. The problem with him when he came to me to get fit for his owner was that he was the nappiest horse going.

We had many disagreements over where we were going, he never won and got better but every now and then he would try it on. 
Having sat him out with his rearing, spinning and bucking, I had never come close to falling from him. 
When he had improved with going where I wanted I started leading another horse from him which was fine. 
The mare I had was a youngster so, after a hard days fox hunting the day before I decided to just give the pair a quick whizz around the block.
Both horses were acting like idiots and prattling around like they hadn't been out of a stable for weeks so I decided to take them for a longer ride.

First thing was cantering up a track towards the hunt beagle kennels, the hounds started to sing and Tom decided he could've not possibly go near them. He stopped dead and I dropped the mare who turned and charged back from whence we came, I rode back and caught her and no problems passing the kennels. 
By this time I had been out for well over an hour still heading away from home.
Now, my attitude to misbehaving horses is to get more work into them so, I did. I kept going trotting and cantering until they were using their brain cells in the correct manner.
I rode back along a bridle path, I had to open a gate which was an awkward one on a horse. I got the gate opened and closed but the mare ended up on my right. Never bothered me so I started to canter along the field. This was in slushy mud from where the cattle had been. We got along the field to the slope down to the next gate. I was out of my saddle and as I normally jumped the gate out on Tom, I leant forward to take a pull. As I did so the mare bit him on the butt, knowing he would buck and kick, she shot forward. Tom brought his back end up as I was about to sit in the saddle. He caught me fair and square and I went straight over his head. I did a handstand on his neck and must have twisted as I landed because I ended up standing in front of him facing.
His face was a picture, he was in shock because he hadn't really done anything but there I was out the saddle! 

It was a horrible fall because I splashed myself and the mud had covered the inside of my legs and I had to ride home feeling as if I had wet myself.

That was the only time I ever came off Tom.


----------



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

When I was about 13, I had broken my arm on a trampoline. Although my arm was broken and casted, I still rode my horse Twister frequently. One day, I saddled him up for a solo trail ride. Everything was going just fine, we were walking along a fence line. All of a sudden, out of absolutely nowhere, he went into a bucking fit. I was not expecting it at ALL, and came flying over his head and hit the fence. I broke my same arm AGAIN, this time right above the top of my cast. My doctor was not impressed, and told me to stay away from horses until my breaks heal. Oops.


----------



## bitinsane (Jun 5, 2013)

Well my last bucking story ended horribly. I was stupid and decided to let a greenie go into a gallop in an open field for the first time with anything on her back :shock: I stayed on for the first 3 bucks, but was defeated on buck number 4 and this was the result:














and the little booger looking like nothing happened lol







Needless to say I got lucky as it could have been much worse!


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

> and the little booger looking like nothing happened lol
> Attachment 417618


 is her bit upside down?


----------



## bitinsane (Jun 5, 2013)

BlueSpark said:


> is her bit upside down?


NO! ****


----------



## TheSacrificialSloth (Apr 18, 2014)

When I was trying out Esmee my instructor sent me on a canter hack, and the entire way she plunged her head down and bucked and bucked and bucked. I was terrified, but I had only been told I was exercising her, not trying her out. I had been telling my parents she was the one, and I'm so glad I went back and told them the ride went great because otherwise I might still be searching for my first horse!


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

BlueSpark said:


> is her bit upside down?


ya know it looks that way to me too.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

We had these boarders, pretty dishonest people. Glad they're gone now.
Anyway, they trailer their new horse to the barn, they say "oh, I bought him as a present for my wife"
Well, turns out this guy was from auction. He gave their two foals and my mare the sniffles and we thought he had given the barn strangles. 

Anyway, they ask me to hop on him. He was a gorgeous horse on the younger side, but he had _alright_ ground manners. I'm in a western saddle we did walk/trot around the arena a couple of times. Now mind you, I was under the impression that this was a broke but un-worked horse, he let me mount just fine, pat him, move him out but all of a sudden he decided he wanted to stop and that he *was not* going to move. I give him a little squeeze, nothing. I gave him a tap, nothing again. I give him a decent thump, still nothing. So I pick up the reins and give him a tap on the shoulder. Oh my lord did he go ballistic. 
I mean he got in at least 4 bucks, and they were ferocious, before I bailed.

Luckily nothing broke, just nasty bruises. The others were in, uh, not place I'd like to post publicly. 
I later on found out that he had never had a rider on his back and actually worked before that day. So I do have to give the boy some credit!

(feel free to follow my instagram! lol I thought I had the pictures of the bruises somewhere, but this was the only one I could find)


----------



## bitinsane (Jun 5, 2013)

AnrewPL said:


> ya know it looks that way to me too.


It's not lol I think it looks that way because of how I'm holding the lead


----------



## bitinsane (Jun 5, 2013)

AnrewPL said:


> ya know it looks that way to me too.


Or are you talking about the shanks being on the wrong end?


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

bitinsane said:


> Or are you talking about the shanks being on the wrong end?


It looks as though you have the bridle attached where the reins should go and the reins where the bridle should go, the curb strap should go up near the bridle and go under the horse's chin, not the end you attach the reins to, unless I just never seen a bit like that before?. I don't know.


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

AnrewPL said:


> It looks as though you have the bridle attached where the reins should go and the reins where the bridle should go, the curb strap should go up near the bridle and go under the horse's chin, not the end you attach the reins to, unless I just never seen a bit like that before?. I don't know.


the picture didn't work but if you click on it it might, or try this 





Redirect Notice


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

My first horse; I was 18 yrs old and just bought my first horse, a standardbred gelding. We lived on the outskirts of a city and a neighbour had a small field behind their house. I asked if I could fence it and keep my horse there and it was ok with them. When we brought him home all the neighbours came out to see him. I rode him around on the street for a while ( I might add that I was a beginner rider at this time) and then took him back out to his pasture. It was a sloping field and I took him in at the gate and everyone was standing at the top of the hill watching us, I felt so proud and happy I decided to gallop up the hill to show off a little. Didn't know til then he had a bucking problem. Well he set to bucking and he tossed me high in the air, I was so determined not to fall off in front of all these people. I landed in front of the saddle, behind the saddle off to one side then the other, it was blind luck that every time I came down from a buck that the horse happened to be somewhere underneath me, put on quite a show for the folks, but fortunately for me he stopped bucking and saved me the embarrassment of being tossed.


----------



## bitinsane (Jun 5, 2013)

AnrewPL said:


> the picture didn't work but if you click on it it might, or try this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just curious, but would it matter? It makes for a shorter shank which I prefer. Maybe that's what I did lol who knows!


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

bitinsane said:


> Just curious, but would it matter? It makes for a shorter shank which I prefer. Maybe that's what I did lol who knows!


probably, bits tend to be designed with specific things in mind, if you put it the wrong way around I doubt it will work so well, the curb strap wont be engaging at all and the dynamics of it will be all back to front. try it the right way around and see how it goes. Or just get a short shanked bit.


----------



## bitinsane (Jun 5, 2013)

AnrewPL said:


> probably, bits tend to be designed with specific things in mind, if you put it the wrong way around I doubt it will work so well, the curb strap wont be engaging at all and the dynamics of it will be all back to front. try it the right way around and see how it goes. Or just get a short shanked bit.


It's just a bar. She has been in other bits and I never noticed a difference in steering lol


----------

